# My Daughter and her white knuckle ride



## garethssmith (6 Aug 2013)

I've started to take my daughter to nursery on the back of my bike, mainly to get used to the new bike, but secondly to get her used to being on a bike.

She's 2 years old, and she absolutely loves it. Keeps asking to go further and further rather than the 2.5 mile trip in the mornings.

Here she is, all ready to go...


----------



## Berties (6 Aug 2013)

you definatley look the more nervous


----------



## J1780 (6 Aug 2013)

Great idea. I must do that although my 2yr old doesn't go to nursery or creche. Good way to convince my wife I need a new bike current stables are in no way suitable for a seat. At the moment she uses a balance bike to potter around on and she loves it.


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Aug 2013)

Whenever I see somebody with a child on the back I always wonder how they manage to get on the bike without kicking the child in the head.
How is it done??!!


----------



## garethssmith (6 Aug 2013)

I was nervous as hell that first ride out. More confident now after a few times out though, just have to try to remember to keep my speed that little bit slower.

I know what you mean @Sandra6, I thought that, it takes no grace whatsoever, it's bending your legs in a way they're not really meant to go, but well worth it


----------



## J1780 (6 Aug 2013)

Never though of getting on with the seat in the way and possible kicking my daughter in the head!! First few times I'll just get assistance from my wife


----------



## XRHYSX (6 Aug 2013)

Fantastic picture, and good for you taking your little one to nursery by bike,
My first two off-spring went on a rear carrier, could of done with a Ladies step-through bike
I use a WEEride for my third which makes getting on and off a lot easier, and I can talk to him without having to take my eyes off the road


----------



## garethssmith (6 Aug 2013)

I looked at the WeeRide but was told they're not suitable for drop bar/road bikes because of the riding position so opted for the rear carrying seat instead. I'll look at the WeeRide again when I get my "cheap" hybrid for the winter months


----------



## gavintc (6 Aug 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Whenever I see somebody with a child on the back I always wonder how they manage to get on the bike without kicking the child in the head.
> How is it done??!!


 
Thats why the child is wearing a helmet


----------



## XRHYSX (6 Aug 2013)

garethssmith said:


> I looked at the WeeRide but was told they're not suitable for drop bar/road bikes because of the riding position so opted for the rear carrying seat instead. I'll look at the WeeRide again when I get my "cheap" hybrid for the winter months


 Aah yes, dosen't suit the racer style of bike,


----------



## Sara_H (10 Aug 2013)

Apparently dutch men are not averse to riding step through framed bikes so they avoid kicking sprog in head when mountin/dismounting bike with a rear seat on.


----------



## fabregas485 (10 Aug 2013)

I saw someone the other day with a WeeRide, and I though it looked so cool


----------



## Bryony (24 Oct 2013)

My fiance's youngest occasionally goes in a rear seat, the very first time she hated it! She kept screaming, if he sped up (was only going about 5/6 mph) and screamed if it was a bit bumpy! She really had a look of terror on her face for the whole ride She's much happier in it now and even wants to go faster, but she now would rather go on her bike which is great but we do put her in the seat if we're doing longish rides.


----------



## Puddles (24 Oct 2013)

That's great! I have never done the seat thing I have always done the trailer thing, mainly because I was far to wobbly when I started and didn't have enough confidence plus I had two to get in/on.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Oct 2013)

Fab!!
My daughter has a trailer for her two boys and they love it!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2013)

Great pic...

My boy's nursery is only a 5 minute walk away so he has been riding his balance bike to school and back since he was 2½, they let him keep the bike the shed. He is the only child that cycles to school. The rest turn up in their 4x4's. If we are going to the park after nursery then I pick him up in his trailer. I remember one parent say that she was going to get one. That was nearly a year ago...but she still drives.


----------



## Puddles (24 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Great pic...
> 
> My boy's nursery is only a 5 minute walk away so he has been riding his balance bike to school and back since he was 2½, they let him keep the bike the shed. He is the only child that cycles to school. The rest turn up in their 4x4's. If we are going to the park after nursery then I pick him up in his trailer. I remember one parent say that she was going to get one. That was nearly a year ago...but she still drives.



I hear lots of small people asking other parents for a trailer like Maggie's rather than the car or the pushchair, we do have quite a few that do cycle though via different methods, I am pleased that pre-school has a cycle/scooter rack, albeit that it is currently tucked behind a porta cabin


----------



## trampyjoe (24 Oct 2013)

If I had a quid for every parent that said they were gonna get a trailer too ....

OP, Great pic, looks like she's loving it.


----------



## Lincov (5 Nov 2013)

My top tip with having a kid on a rear bike seat is to get a double kickstand - the most dangerous bit is getting them on and off and it's so much easier with a stand. Though it adds a decent chunk of weight to the bike! My son loves his co-pilot taxi, but we're going to have to upgrade to a Bobike soon as he's getting too big for it (I bought the wrong one!).


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2014)

One of my earliest memories is of my Mum putting me on the bendy metal child set on the back of her bike; I was so terrified I haven't ever forgotten it. It was mostly the bendiness of the seat that scared me.


----------



## Lincov (6 Jan 2014)

Lincov said:


> My top tip with having a kid on a rear bike seat is to get a double kickstand - the most dangerous bit is getting them on and off and it's so much easier with a stand. Though it adds a decent chunk of weight to the bike! My son loves his co-pilot taxi, but we're going to have to upgrade to a Bobike soon as he's getting too big for it (I bought the wrong one!).


I have to update this advice.... I went on a ride in foul weather the other day and when I stopped I used the kickstand to support the bike. It then jammed, resulting in me turning the bike upside down to force it back into position, and managing to completely shear off the mounting plate instead :-(. So I'm currently without a stand, I've seen a chain stay mounted stand, but this article has scared me off them. I may have to carry my son on my old BSO instead.


----------



## Puddles (9 Jan 2014)

garethssmith said:


> I was nervous as hell that first ride out. More confident now after a few times out though, just have to try to remember to keep my speed that little bit slower.
> 
> I know what you mean @Sandra6, I thought that, it takes no grace whatsoever, it's bending your legs in a way they're not really meant to go, but well worth it



I can relate my first ride out with the Wee Hoo attached (one wheel not two like the trailer) only up the street and back on Christmas Day resulted in my Mum telling me I looked totally terrified before I started and she was quite correct.. fine with it after about 5 minutes practice though.


----------

